# Word of the Day - Meritorious



## Jace (May 30, 2022)

Word of the Day - Meritorious..adj.

Def.: Deserving reward or praise

Let us all try to do Meritorious acts.


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2022)

I had wanted to earn a _meritorious_ scholarship, rather than one based on _need._


----------



## ohioboy (May 30, 2022)

The mans rescue of the trapped dog was meritorious.


----------



## Lavinia (May 30, 2022)

I think praiseworthy sounds better than meritorious.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 31, 2022)

While most deserving of a meritorious award, the anonymous donor gave generously without seeking acknowledgement.


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2022)

A person might get a raise, a bonus, or a promotion at work, for _*meritorious* reasons, such as specific tasks completed, _or benchmarks reached;
rather than receiving accolades or money advantages, due to a supervisor's favoritism, biases, or personal liking.


----------

